# Game 26: Heat @ Nets (12/20/08 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, December 20th, 2008 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*










*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]




*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both teams are 13-12. Devin Harris has been playing awesome this season and VC is always a Heat killer. We'll also have to deal with their big height advantage over us.

Miami is 0-5 on the 2nd night of a back to back this season.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Harris vs. Mario will be very interesting. I hope Mario keeps him a lot quieter than everyone else has done this season, the guy is on fire.

We need to continue our play from the LA game, and play hard. If we do that, we have a good chance. 

The 0-5 stat seems to knock my expectation a bit though. :sigh:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Something tells me that the squad will be a little slow after the game last night. They put a lot of energy into that win.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tough matchup for us on the tail-end of a back-to-back...

If Wade's on, we definitely can win. But I don't see us winning without a big game from someone else, the Nets have a lot of firepower in their lineup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bease needs to step up.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Spo needs to play him more.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He's efficient and changes the game when he's on...he's just never on.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good luck guys, though I think the Nets will win this. Vince and Harris are the highest scoring duo in the league, you guys cant match that. Wade needs over 50 to do that.

P.S. I'll be borrowing your GT


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd like to see Wade having 40+ and then Mario/Beasley having a 20/10 type of game. That would set us up for a win.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This would be a great night for Beasley. He is fresh from last night. I see a big night from Mario, as well.

I think physically Joel Anthony can band them around under the basket if he plays like he did last night.

Remember, they're on a back to back as well.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The Nets haven't won a back to back at home this season, we haven't won on the 2nd night of back to back this season. One of these will be broken tonight, let's hope it's the latter!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Who's a better shooter between Beasley and Jianlian?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

SKiP said:


> Who's a better shooter between Beasley and Jianlian?


I'd give the edge to Mike from mid-range and the edge to Yi from deep.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HB said:


> Good luck guys, though I think the Nets will win this. Vince and Harris are the highest scoring duo in the league, you guys cant match that. Wade needs over 50 to do that.
> 
> P.S. I'll be borrowing your GT


No problem. Good luck to the Nets as well.

Hopefully Yi doesnt light us up again and plays more to his averages. He's played well against us both in the preseason and in the 1st regular season meeting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Mario


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shawn Marion blocked again. :nonono:

Hassell again with the made jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hassell isnt missing that open jumper. 3-3 already.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We look pretty bad on offense. Marion and Haslem just cant create their own shot...its really bad. Chalmers has an itchy trigger finger at the moment also, but hes not shooting all that well. Still, gotta like the confidence - hes gonna have his hands full tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice play by Marion for the dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, did Wade just block a dunk attempt by Lopez?

Nice hook by Joel


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice ball movement against the 2-3 zone and Marion to get to the basket from the 3 pt line with one dribble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade to Joel.

Joel is TAKING OVER!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I bet Jor-El's confidence is high after last night.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think Dick Bavetta needs his bifocals. Or maybe he's just looking out for his fellow senior citizen http://www.interbasket.net/news/570/2008/12/19/evidence-suggest-yi-jianlian-three-years-older/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> I bet Jor-El's confidence is high after last night.


Jor-El :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel cannot be stopped!


unless he gets in foul trouble


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Jor-El is the best player on the court! Offensive rebound and putback.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Shawn...

Marcus Banks in


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Did Marion just airball a dunk?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damn. That's 3 baseline dunk attempts by Marion, and Marion's 1-3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Beasley!


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Very nice move from Beasley.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Marcus Banks defers to Beasley and we're rewarded with Beasley getting an and1 against Boone. Nice.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Lol @ Marion! Hahahaha


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

**** you Shawn Marion! :curse:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, talk about being lucky as hell.

Beasley with the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-27 NJ after 1


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Wow, not only does Marion miss dunks, but he scores on the wrong basket too.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think a combo of Toine's skill and Marion's athleticism would make the best player in the league. Seeing as Toine has no athleticism, and Marion has no skill.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I cant believe that airballed dunk by Marion...how is that even possible?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Diophantos said:


> Wow, not only does Marion miss dunks, but he scores on the wrong basket too.


At least he wasn't trying to get a Triple Double. Ricky :no:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley had 5 points in 2 minutes in that first quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Banks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by Babnks.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> nice drive by Banks.


Banks has been really good at driving in a Heat uniform. And pretty decent at physical defense. Too bad he sucks at everything else.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal plays football out there :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy again


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Banks has been really good at driving in a Heat uniform. And pretty decent at physical defense. Too bad he sucks at everything else.


Though, it does seem like he has pretty good chemistry with Beasley.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Banks to Beasley for the drive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dq For 3333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dq 3333333


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Daequan is not shy. And Beasley can score on Boone whenever he likes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: at Magloire's post up skills...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

There was a lot of contact before that jump ball call.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I like Ryan Anderson. He reminds me of Big Easy Sam Perkins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with 9 now. Good to see him take it strong there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I love that we worked Beasley when he was the hot hand and after he cooled we switched to Wade and now he's hot. That's the way it needs to be consistently.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Are there any boxscores that keep a stat on points in the paint?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick fadeaway by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 333333

nice ball movement against the zone


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dq3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Magloire sets some crappy screens.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is feeling it right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is on fire. Wow.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Are there any boxscores that keep a stat on points in the paint?


NBA.com's do, but it only gets posted after the game, I think. For example: http://www.nba.com/games/20081219/CLEDEN/gameinfo.html

EDIT: 8000 posts!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> NBA.com's do, but it only gets posted after the game, I think. For example: http://www.nba.com/games/20081219/CLEDEN/gameinfo.html


Thanks but yeah, I was looking for one that updated throughout the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333

nice ball movement


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ is red hot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

62-56 Miami at the half

Wade, DQ and Beasley all with nice 1st halfs

Joel had a very good 1st quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cook is looking great. I want to see 5 triples tonight. There's no reason why he hasn't had a career defining game yet in his career. Hopefully tonight is the night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a very nice first half. 60% shooting - nice ball movement, we look a lot better on offense. Defensively we can still pick it up, but we've done a decent job so far on Carter.

Beasley had 9 and 2 in 7 minutes off the bench. Haslem has 4 and 3 in 16 minutes. You do that math.

Wade and Cook are lighting it up, Banks was actually serviceable off the bench, JoEL has been good and Marion has had his typical inconsistent game. Chalmers is strugglin - but its good to see the only person with a turnover is Wade (4).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> NBA.com's do, but it only gets posted after the game, I think. For example: http://www.nba.com/games/20081219/CLEDEN/gameinfo.html
> 
> EDIT: 8000 posts!


Congrats


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh man, Jamal Crawford has 50 against Charlotte. We're so screwed Tuesday...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow Haslem, you have to control that pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, what an ugly start for the Heat, and Wade especially.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

terrible pass by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice play by Wade


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Uh-oh, looks like the sleeping giants are awake now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333

*******es at sun sports didnt show it..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm still surprised every time Marion makes a shot thats not a dunk or layup :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario banks in the 3!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Chalmers should switch jerseys with Marcus Banks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ and Beasley back in. Hopefully they continue their play from the 1st half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80-77 Miami after 3


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Please don't let us start the 4th with both Wade and Beasley on the bench. :gopray:
Please don't let us start the 4th with both Wade and Beasley on the bench. :gopray:
Please don't let us start the 4th with both Wade and Beasley on the bench. :gopray:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Please don't let us start the 4th with both Wade and Beasley on the bench. :gopray:
> Please don't let us start the 4th with both Wade and Beasley on the bench. :gopray:
> Please don't let us start the 4th with both Wade and Beasley on the bench. :gopray:




Wade will. Beasley wont since he just came in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice tip in by Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"nice patience by Magloire"

No Tony, that's just how slow Jamaal is


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Just got home... Someone want to break down the game for me?

Is Beasley being allowed to play?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo ALWAYS goes 1 minute too long with Wade on the bench in the 4th.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

4.5 minutes without Wade is simply too long in the 4th quarter. It might work in the 2nd quarter, Spoelstra, but it doesn't work in the 4th. This needs to be changed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously this happens every game. Things looking OK, Wade on the bench to start the 4th - lead gets erased. Every freakin game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Spo ALWAYS goes 1 minute too long with Wade on the bench in the 4th.


So true. He's like a gambler who keeps doubling up and getting himself deeper in the hole.

We got to the 10 minute mark with Banks and we still had the lead. Then he wanted to go for the 9. Then the 8. Then finally he pushes his luck for the 7 minute mark and now we're losing.

He does it way too often. Usually with Beasley and Wade both on the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick screen by Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: JOEL


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel set a beautiful screen. Hayes got destroyed.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Hot damn, Jarvis got Joeled.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Channeling my best Dr. Jack voice..."a BONE CRUNCHAH from Anthony!"

And agreed above; Spo went too long with Wade on the bench this quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley leaves with 11 and 5 with a block in 15 minutes...sigh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Daequan again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lopez is killing us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pass by Mario to Matrix for the slam.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario to Marion wooo


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That was not a good foul from Mario. He needs to wrap Devin up.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Comeon, extend this lead to atleast 5.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

"If you looked up the word incredible in the dictionary you'd see his picture" That's so corny. And that's so Tony! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Take that freaking shot Shawn!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We can't get a lead past 5.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> "If you looked up the word incredible in the dictionary you'd see his picture" That's so corny. And that's so Tony! :laugh:


I liked his, 'and they say basketball is a non-contact sport.' WTF was he talking about.

Player of the Game has to be Brook Lopez. He's playing out of his mind.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by DQ!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> I liked his, 'and they say basketball is a non-contact sport.' WTF was he talking about.
> 
> Player of the Game has to be Brook Lopez. He's playing out of his mind.


That he is! That he is!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big turnover by Harris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That should've counted :laugh:


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

What a ridiculous non-counting shot by Wade.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Wade's in attack mode now...everything is going to the rim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big rebound by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again made a ridiculous shot that didnt count :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ these ridiculous shots by Wade that don't count. It's like something out of that old McDonald's commercial with Jordan and Bird.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

"It's like he's got radar. I'm going to start calling him radar" We need a thread for Tony quotes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good game guys. Wade's definitely a top 3 MVP candidate


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade makes both. Heat up 5 with 41 seconds left


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> "It's like he's got radar. I'm going to start calling him radar" We need a thread for Tony quotes.


:lol:

Start it up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the possible dagger!

Heat up 5 with 14.7 seconds left


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Haslem, thankyou.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> :lol:
> 
> Start it up


Well, Eric Reid quotes would be far more memorable. "Udonis - You did it!" :rbanana:

Perhaps some combo of both of them.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Haha, Wade blocking Vince's non-counting shot.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

HAHA! Epic fail on the foul attempt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game over. Heat win 106-103

Very nice win :clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Well, Eric Reid quotes would be far more memorable. "Udonis - You did it!" :rbanana:
> 
> Perhaps some combo of both of them.


Eric Reid is great but he sure does come up with some of the corniest lines ever :laugh:

HE obviously learned nothing from the master that is Dr. Jack :worthy:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade was amazing but we got that 2nd scorer tonight in DQ. He was my player of the game for Miami.

Besides, Wade could get it every night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Wade was playing with the kids that are warming up on the Nets court while waiting to get interviewed.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I was only able to watch the end.

Was Beasley given much time at all? How'd he do when in?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> I was only able to watch the end.
> 
> Was Beasley given much time at all? How'd he do when in?


He carried us in the 2nd quarter when Wade went out in the 2nd quarter. He had like 8 or 9 FG attempts in a 7 or 8 minute span.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Let me guess, we didn't see him again after that, did we?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> Let me guess, we didn't see him again after that, did we?


Spo stretches his rotations a little too long. He definitely could have brought Beasley in sooner than he did as he didn't make any substitutions until near the 4th, but Beasley was rightfully pulled when he came back in because he was not a good matchup on the defensive end.

Spo tends to leave guys on the bench too long which shortens their maximum playable minutes. For example, the one game where Wade was in foul trouble and had only played 22 minutes, yet Spoelstra left him on the bench until the 7 minute mark of the 4th so the maximum minutes he could have played was 29.

He waited so long to go to Beasley that when he did finally enter the game, knowing that he would not close it out, he was ultimately only going to play the small minutes he received.

I truly don't know why he doesn't adapt his rotations on the fly. He seems to be very slow to recognize the flow of the game. I think that he might be too close to the action to see the full picture. He is a rookie after all and a very young one at that. He's just going to take time himself which ironically is the same patience he doesn't seem to be willing to extend toward Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Spo went with the 5 starters up until the final minute and a half of the 3rd quarter. 

He's gonna play UD and Shawn to close games out so Beasley wasnt gonna be in for a lot in the 2nd half because of that, unless that lineup that was in, had any type of success, which it didnt really do.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I would like to see a more seamless transition from Wade to Beasley carrying us on offense. 

Tonight Wade carried us in the first quarter and then Spo showed some prescience and had Beasley on the floor who seamlessly picked up the scoring load when Wade cooled.

Then when Beasley cooled Wade was already in the game again and instantly picked up the scoring load.

The transitions were seamless. There was no stagnation in the offense. 

I think that's what developing a rotation and playing your brand of basketball is all about. You can't just make your substitutions as knee jerk reactions when 5 minutes of the 4th quarter have already passed. That's when you see leads slip away. That's not what successful basketball is about.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just realized from reading Ira's blog that Diawara didnt play tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This picture almost made me dizzy. It just screams "Shane Battier" all over again.










It's so metaphorical for Wade's career. Always just a step out of reach of the opposition so they're trying to close the gap by contacting him.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

HB said:


> Good luck guys, though I think the Nets will win this. Vince and Harris are the highest scoring duo in the league, you guys cant match that. Wade needs over 50 to do that.


Seems like Daequan and Dwyane read your post.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I missed the game and it looks like it was a good one.. 

Anyone wana give me a player-by-player recap? Just one liners.. :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> Well, Eric Reid quotes would be far more memorable. "Udonis - You did it!" :rbanana:


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I missed the game and it looks like it was a good one..
> 
> Anyone wana give me a player-by-player recap? Just one liners.. :biggrin:


Mario- Was aggressive which is nice to see. Probably took too many 3's. Had some very nice assists. Solid D on Devin.

Wade- Amazing. Nothing more needs to be said.

Matrix- started off 1-3...on dunks. Only had 2 rebounds going into the 4th quarter which is very strange for him. But he did a great job on D, guarding VC most of the time.

UD- Another quiet game for him. He hasnt scored in double digits in the last 5 games or so. Played nice D on Yi and hit the dagger J with 14 seconds left.

Joel- Was in Beast mode in the 1st quarter. At one point he scored 8 straight Heat points in that quarter. Unfortunately for him, there were another 3 quarters left and Brook Lopez pretty much dominated him throughout those last 3 quarters.

DQ- Awesome once again. His 3pt shooting is a necessity and on back to back night's he's delivered. He also had a big assist late in the 4th to Wade, who hit a reverse layup late in the shot clock.

Beasley- Started off strong once he entered the game. Carried us on offense when Wade went out in the 2nd quarter. Didnt do much in the 2nd half but did have a big tip on a missed free throw by Banks in the 4th.

Jamaal- plays football(or rugby for you Aussie's ) out there. So funny to watch the wreckage that happens when the ball is anywhere near him :laugh:

Banks- Got backup minutes over Quinn for defensive purposes. He did a nice job in the 2nd quarter alongside Beasley and DQ. 

Quinn, Diawara, and Blount did not play.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Matrix- started off 1-3...on dunks.


.. :uhoh:




Wade2Matrix said:


> Joel- Was in Beast mode in the 1st quarter. At one point he scored 8 straight Heat points in that quarter. Unfortunately for him, there were another 3 quarters left and Brook Lopez pretty much dominated him throughout those last 3 quarters.


.. :laugh:




Wade2Matrix said:


> Banks- Got backup minutes over Quinn for defensive purposes. He did a nice job in the 2nd quarter alongside Beasley and DQ.


Wo, Banks got minutes again. Fair enough I guess, Devin woulda ran Quinn out the building (or is Quinn still injured?).


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

whew.. I was worried Wade was having knee problems again when he started missing dunks and got into a little funk there leading up to the Lakers game. He is ze man!


----------

